# External sound card question



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a chance to buy this M-Audio usb card..for $100 .... is this a card I can use with REW? 












link


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, others have used this external soundcard successfully..... the nice part about it is that it has its own mic preamp with phantom voltage that can be used with the ECM8000 microphone..

brucek


----------



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Brucek.... about the microphone..does that replace the RS meter?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

canaris said:


> Thanks Brucek.... about the microphone..does that replace the RS meter?


Yeah, you won't need an SPL meter if you have a "real" mic. Of course, an SPL meter is good for other things (setting levels, etc.).


----------



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

I finally bought this M-Audio usb audio card...can I still proceed with it even though I don't have the mic..? I do have the digital RS meter.. since the meter has a mic on it is there a particular place on the card that it goes or just where it says 'mic'?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I think you'll want to get it input on the 1/4" balanced inst/line input. Get an RCA to 1/4" TS connection, which is easily made and/or available at RS or perhaps Guitar Center.


----------

